# Duyuru > Gündem >  Örtülü ödenek denetlenmeli!

## bozok

*ürtülü ödenek denetlenmeli!*



Başbakanlığın bu yıl örtülü ödenekten yaptığı harcamalar, 400 milyon liraya dayanmış...

Oysa aynı harcamalar, 2003 yılında 103 milyon liraymış...
Asıl vahim olan ise bütçeye konan “başlangıç ödeneği” ile gerçekleşme arasındaki farkta:
2010 bütçesinde bu kalem için belirlenen miktar sadece 230 bin liraymış!

Yani Başbakanlık, daha yıl bitmeden kendisine ayrılan paranın bin 500 katından fazlasını harcamış!

***
Bu örtülü ödenek işi öyle güzel formüle edilmiş ki; hiçbir kişi ya da kurum, bu paranın nereye harcandığını başbakanlara soramıyor!

Yine yasa gereği, yapılan harcamalarla ilgili tüm belgeler imha ediliyor...

Ve yasa, bu ödeneği kullanma konusunda başbakanlara sınırsız yetki veriyor!
ürtülü ödenek; 
Kapalı istihbarat ve kapalı savunma hizmetlerinde...
Devletin milli güvenliğinin ve yüksek menfaatlerinin sağlanmasında...

Devlet itibarının korunmasında...
Siyasi, sosyal ve kültürel konular ile olağanüstü hizmetlerde kullanılabiliyor!

İlgili yasa, bu paranın sadece...
Başbakanların ve ailelerinin kişisel harcamalarında ve...
Siyasi partilerin idare, propaganda ve seçim ihtiyaçlarında kullanılamayacağını hükme bağlıyor...

Ama... Bu ödenek hiçbir kişi ya da kurum tarafından denetlenmediği için, söz konusu “yasaklar”ın uygulanması, sadece başbakanların vicdanına bırakılıyor!

***
Oysa demokrasilerin olmazsa olmazı “saydamlık”tır...
Ve “saydamlık”, halktan alınan vergilerle yapılan her türlü harcamanın açık ve denetlenebilir olmasını gerektirir...
Bizde ise bu hesap ne açık, ne de denetleniyor...
Eğer bu ödeneğin yüzlerce milyon dolar olması gerekiyorsa, neden bütçeye 230 bin lira başlangıç ödeneği konuluyor?
Neden Başbakanlık her yıl, “başlangıç ödeneğinin bin-1500 katını harcayan müsrif bir kurum” gibi görülmek zorunda bırakılıyor?

***
Tamam; devlet çıkarlarının, bazı istihbarat ve savunma harcamalarının “gizli” tutulmasını gerektirebileceğini anlıyorum.

İyi de Başbakan’ın bilip de; örneğin Cumhurbaşkanı’nın, Meclis Başkanı’nın ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin bilmesinde sakınca olacak bir faaliyet düşünemiyorum!
Madem ki demokrasiyle yönetildiğimizi söylüyoruz...
Ve madem ki demokrasi; güçlerin denkliği ilkesine dayanıyor...

O zaman; Başbakanlığın örtülü ödeneği de her yıl sonunda Cumhurbaşkanı’nın başkanlığında, Meclis Başkanı ve Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı’ndan oluşan üçlü bir “komisyon” tarafından denetlenmeli...

Aksi halde böylesine büyük paraların hesapsız ve denetimsiz harcanmasının, toplumda giderek daha da büyük rahatsızlıklara yol açması kaçınılmaz gibi görünüyor...


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 16 Aralık 2010

----------

